# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  الوصايا العشر للتميز في العمل

## معاذ ملحم

*الوصايا العشر للتميز في العمل*



*كنظام شركات* 


من خلال دراسة أجراها علماء اللاجتماع حول سلوكيات و سمات الاشخاص الذين تميزوا في اعمالهم, وجدوا أن هناك عدة خطوات قام بها أولئك المتميزين للوصول لذلك التميز, و لولا هذه الخطوات لما كانوا في عداد المميزين.
و هذه الخطوات هي:



*1.* *الاتقان للعمل و مواصلة التعرف على كل ما يستجد. "أن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه"*

*2.* *لهم القدرة على إقامة علاقات عمل و دودة مع رؤسائهم.*

*3.* *إظهار الانجازات, كبيرها و صغيرها.*

*4.* *عدم التردد في قبول المهام الصعبة.*

*5.* *التكيف و التعايش مع الاخرين مهما كانت الظروف.*

*6.* *الحماس في العمل.*

*7.* *يعبرون بهدوء ولباقة عن الاعتراضات و المواقف التي لا يوافقون عليها, و يسيطرون على مشاعر الغضب و التذمر و يدعمون اعتراضاتهم بالمنطق و العقل و الحكم الصائب.*

*8.* *يمتلكون الشجاعة في اتخاذ القرارات, و لديهم القدرة على تحمل المخاطر المعقولة.*

*9.* *حريصون على البحث عن المزيد من المسؤوليات.*

*10.* *عمليون في تعليم و تدريب و تطوير أنفسهم.*

----------


## Ctrl

جميل جدا يا معااذ 
فكرتني بمقاله قرأتها زمان بعنوان " كيف تخدع الناس "
أدرجها لك .. فقط لتري الفرق 



> 1- لا  تتحرك من مكتبك إلا و في يدك مجموعة من الأوراق .
> 2- تأكد من إستخدام الحاسب  الالي في مكتبك طوال الوقت .
> 3- المكتب الخالي من الأوراق و غير الفوضوي يدل على  أن صاحبة لا يعمل . 
> 4- عدم الإجابة على هواتفك و أعد الإتصال بالمتصلين عليك و  أكد لهم أنك لم تستطع الإجابة على إتصالهم لأنشغالك في إنجاز العمل . 
> 5- أظهر  نفسك بأنك مستعجل .
> 6- الحضور مبكراً و التأخر في الخروج من العمل .
> 7- أجعل  لصوتك صدى مسموع للجميع .
> 8- أن يكون هناك العديد من الكتب في مكتبك .
> 9-  قراءة مختصرة إما لعناوين أو ملخصات و حفظ بعض المصطلحات للإستعراض بإنك فاهم.  
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دليلة

يسلموووووووو

----------


## nawayseh

يسلمو وشكرا علموضوع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اشكركم على المرور 

وان شاء الله تستفيدوا من الوصايا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

شكرا الك معاذ عالموضوع ..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعافيكي يا خيتي 

بس ان شاء الله تكوني استفدتي من الموضوع

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حبيبه لقليبي يا محمد .... والله نورت وزمان على ايامك والسهر بالانترنت

----------


## كركيه

شكرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلك يا كركية على المرور

----------


## خالد احمد

يسلموا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يسلمك يا أخ خالد

----------


## معتز الكيلاني

يسلم ثمك اخ معاذ على الكلام الجميل احنا اردنين حتى النخاع.

----------


## Alamora

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد اخي

----------

